# Dog dies soon after handler killed in afghanistan



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/02/army-handler-dog-death-afghanistan


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

my grandmother had a black poodle and when my grandfather died a couple weeks later they went to the cemetary. She said when they pulled in the dog started freaking out scratching at the window trying to get out. she tried to calm him down and it wasn't happening. she hardly ever had him on a leash cause he always stayed right with her. well when she opened her door he bolted out and ran right to my grandfathers grave and laid down on the marble. I guess it was smelling him or something I don't know but it was pretty freaky. First time the dog had been out there btw.


----------

